

Six popular myths about healthy diet get debunked - 00_NOP
http://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2013/08/30/dietary-myths-debunked-by-the-new-scientist/

======
Nrsolis
So, we replace unsubstantiated claims with "opposing" unsubstantiated claims?

We know so little about proper nutrition, especially in the context of obesity
and fitness that anyone who tells you they have the "answer" is probably just
trying to sell you something.

Everyone's metabolism is just slightly different for there to be things that
work for them and not for others. Experiment and track your results.

I used to think I was gluten-intolerant, now I'm not so sure.

What I do know is that alcohol isn't good for my digestion and sugar in high
doses causes me to gain body fat. When I eat meat, fish, vegetables, and small
amounts of carbohydrates from rice and potatoes, I get stronger, feel better,
and have fewer problems with digestion.

My wife can't touch bread or she'll be sick for a day. She had crazy vitamin
deficiencies and hormone dis-regulation from years of eating low fat meals,
gluten-heavy food, and not enough protein. Six months, and 50 lbs of body fat
loss later, she's feeling better than ever with a greatly improved mood.

YMMV.

~~~
gpjt
Looks like the linked article is a summary of one in the New Scientist, so
perhaps there is some amount of substantiation there? The NS original requires
registration to read so I've not checked.

